# Relocating from UK to Singapore



## Sgnewby (Jan 14, 2013)

Hi Everyone, I am a British citizen and will be relocating to Singapore to join my partner who has just started work there. I am looking for a job and already have a job interview scheduled at the beginning of February when I arrive there. Can someone advise me please how many times I can exit and return back to Singapore after 30 days stay. I am worried how long will it take me to find a job as a pharmacist and sort out the employment pass, and the websites I checked don't really give much information apart the fact I can stay up to 30 day and that i don't need visa as a British passport holder. So can I go to neighbouring countries for short trips after 30 days and how often can I repeat this before obtaining employment pass? Thank you in advance


----------



## lorgnette (Dec 19, 2010)

_So can I go to neighbouring countries for short trips after 30 days and how often can I repeat this before obtaining employment pass? _

You may repeat bridge or causeway crossings or flights out- as often as you wish- but you have to convince Immigration Singapore etc your reasons for visa runs and at each Immigration counter he/she has a right to refuse or grant you entry with an extension of 0-90 days.

However, if you are hired on the spot you could proceed to MoM directly during your first month without a visa run. 

Good luck!


----------



## Sgnewby (Jan 14, 2013)

Thank you very much for fast response and making it more clear to me. All the best


----------

